# 1966 gto front disc brake conversion



## Tony Arnold (Apr 26, 2014)

1. The kit I found using original spindles states that it is for 14" wheels. Any reason I can't put 15" wheels on it?
2. Where do I find brake block with two input and two outputs to replace original one input and two output block?
3. Where do you find the brake block to proportioning valve lines?
4. With respect to the front and rear lines, are they simply tweeked/bent a little to make them fit the new brake block? 
Thanks. Tony


----------



## Tony Arnold (Apr 26, 2014)

Talked to inline tube. Got info I needed.


----------

